# English Mild - Dark



## Dan Pratt (1/11/13)

This weekend Im making my first dark English Mild and was wondering what temps to Mash at and why? If someone who has made these let me know which you found to be the best, that would be swell. 

I was thinking of the following 68c/60m, 72c/10m & 78c/15m, sparge then boil.

Recipe

OG - 1040
ABV - 4.2%
Ibu - 25
EBC - 76
Boil - 90m
Eff - 80%
Vol - 21Lt

*Malts - all TF UK*

Mild Ale Malt - 86.5%
Pale Crystal Malt - 5.5%
Dark Crystal Malt - 4.1%
Pale Chocolate Malt - 2.4%
Black Patent - 1.5%

*Hops*

EKG @ 60min and 10mins

*Yeast*

Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire

Ferment at 20c


----------



## wbosher (1/11/13)

Check these out

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/69618-recipedb-dark-mild/
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/20523-recipedb-just-a-trickle-dark-mild/


----------



## Dan Pratt (1/11/13)

From a read through the posts on those threads it appears that a good temp is between 68 - 70c and only for 30mins. This will create alot of unfermentables and a higher FG which in turn makes the beer sweeter.

Is it right to say that the Pale Chocolate Malt and the Black Patent at combined 4% of teh grist will balance the higher FG and sweetness for overall taste/flavour ?

I was thinking that I could run with a 69c mash for 45 mins for a first try, that would get me to about 1.015, middle range of the expected 1.010 ( style guide ) and the 1.020 FG known from a 68c/30min mash, yes no? :blink:


----------



## manticle (1/11/13)

The sweetness will come from the crystal malt rather than the high FG. Dextrins aren't particularly sweet so high FG isn't particularly sweet unless it is high becuase the beer has not attenuated properly (undigested maltose etc rather than dextrins).

I have found my recent batch which was 70 deg for 30 is the best. Recipe looks good although no real need for an extended boil. 60-75 minutes should be ample for this kind of beer (I always boil for at least 15 minutes before the first hop addition).

You want low alcohol but big flavour and body so finishing 1018 - 1020 is ideal. Even mashing that high, 1469 will have no trouble getting from 1040-1020 and below. Mine that I have done at 68 have ended up around 1016. Recipe looks good but I like a bit of toast in mine so something like biscuit or victory would be a good inclusion.


----------



## Dan Pratt (1/11/13)

thanks Manticle, I was hoping you would see this and give me a little guidance B)

My 1469 Wyeast is dated 3rd Sept and said to be 65%, at such a low OG i feel i wont need a starter for this?


----------



## manticle (1/11/13)

In this case Ducati is right - pitch the pack.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/11/13)

** has quiet laugh to self **


----------



## JasonP (1/11/13)

manticle said:


> The sweetness will come from the crystal malt rather than the high FG. Dextrins aren't particularly sweet so high FG isn't particularly sweet unless it is high becuase the beer has not attenuated properly (undigested maltose etc rather than dextrins).
> 
> I have found my recent batch which was 70 deg for 30 is the best. Recipe looks good although no real need for an extended boil. 60-75 minutes should be ample for this kind of beer (I always boil for at least 15 minutes before the first hop addition).
> 
> You want low alcohol but big flavour and body so finishing 1018 - 1020 is ideal. Even mashing that high, 1469 will have no trouble getting from 1040-1020 and below. Mine that I have done at 68 have ended up around 1016. Recipe looks good but I like a bit of toast in mine so something like biscuit or victory would be a good inclusion.


Finishing at 1018-1020?? sounds under attenuated to me. I'm going to be shot down here, but a common flaw in home brew if beers being under attenuated.Milds should be light, easy drinking beers not full bodied. ...... OK ready for the onslaught of abuse......


----------



## manticle (1/11/13)

Full bodied mild is what I like. It's super easy drinking and it's a long way from underattenuated.

You want thin, brew thin. I don't. My advice is pertinent to those who also don't.


----------



## JasonP (1/11/13)

manticle said:


> Full bodied mild is what I like. It's super easy drinking and it's a long way from underattenuated.
> 
> You want thin, brew thin. I don't. My advice is pertinent to those who also don't.


Fair enough if you like beer that way, but it's not a really a mild in that case.


----------



## manticle (1/11/13)

On what are you basing your incredibly narrow definition of Mild?

If it's the BJCP, please don't.


----------



## JasonP (1/11/13)

manticle said:


> On what are you basing your incredibly narrow definition of Mild?
> 
> If it's the BJCP, please don't.


I knew this would happen, so this will be my final post.......

I lived in engalnd for 30 odd years, drank lots of beer including milds and I have never ever come across a mild that finishes that high. They should be light bodied ales, easy to drink. And yes the BJCP are guidelines and are there to guide you and agree you dont have to stick 100% to them, but a SG at around 1.040 FG 1.020 is not a mild.

The OP is asking advice on making a mild. If someone asked advice on brewing an ESB you wouldn't suggest using a lager yeast because you like it that way, because guess what....... it wouldn't be an ESB. it could still make a good beer though.


----------



## manticle (2/11/13)

My mild isn't hard to drink and if you look at the many, many historical definitions of mild you'll see it's pretty broad. High grav, low grav, pale, dark, highly hopped, low hopped, etc. What I'm suggesting is so far from putting a lager yeast in an esb that I'm surprised you'd even make the comparison. You suggested 1018-1020 is underattenuated which is plain bollocks in this context.

Maybe you drank beers called mild in the uk for 30 years and would rather call mine Barry. You can do so. I'll call it a mild under one of the many, many definitions of the style - a low hopped, low alcohol, young, malty, flavoursome ale. It's uk because I use uk malts and uk yeast.

How did you measure the finishing gravity of the ones you drank in the UK?


----------



## Dan Pratt (2/11/13)

Being the first time i have made Mild and for the record, i dont think i have tried a commercial style Mild to know what Im expecting....I went with a 67c mash for 45 mins with a 70 min boil. I had a plus 1 on preboil gravity with 1035 and should see a 1042 post boil go into the FV.

Maybe after i have had this in the glass it will tell if I myself will be doing another one and going for 70c/30m rest an get that full bodied, full flavoured beer that Manticle has made.


----------



## manticle (2/11/13)

Mine's not a mild.

Not sure what to call it now.


----------



## Mardoo (2/11/13)

Mantic Mild


----------



## brewtas (2/11/13)

Mildicle


----------



## technobabble66 (2/11/13)

A Beer called Barry ... ?


----------



## technobabble66 (3/11/13)

I Can't Believe It's Not Mild ...


----------



## mje1980 (3/11/13)

Haha beer styles, the new religion!!. I must be honest I like my milds mashed low for a low fg but that's just me, and if you like them mashed high, then mash high mild brother. Jebus loves milds of all fg's!!


----------



## NewtownClown (3/11/13)

mild in alcohol VERSUS mild in bitterness, mild in flavour, mild in body.

Low alcohol, full-bodied ales are increasingly being referred to as MIlds and are much more flavourful than traditional Milds.

The BJCP Style Guidelines were developed to assist in categorising for competition. They are less than 25 years old and are flexible. I expect to see full-bodied low ABV ales (probably under milds) listed after their next review.

I, too, lived in England (Oxford) for a period. The local Mild was from Morrell's (r.i.p.). It was dark, full-bodied, slightly sweet up front and finished with a drying bitterness from hops and astringency from the roasted malts.


----------



## GuyQLD (3/11/13)

Stolen from http://barclayperkins.blogspot.com.au/2013/07/whitbread-mild-ales-in-1830s.html

We were arguing about what now?

Edit: Formatting is a bitch


----------



## NewtownClown (3/11/13)

Good work, Guy.
Love that site for historical recipes and his research is impeccable.
Back then Mild referred to the mild bittering in these beers?


----------



## brewtas (3/11/13)

No, it referred to the age when it was consumed. Mild was beer consumed fresh, keeping beer was aged. Some of those milds were hopped like crazy. I've got a recipe for a William Younger's 1853 Mild from that site which has an OG of 1.114 and 90 IBUs.


----------



## manticle (3/11/13)

My point exactly. To suggest that milds are one thing and one thing only is ludicrous. One of the most loose/open to interpretation 'styles' I can think of.


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/11/13)

Hi All,

With an OG of 1.040 and checked it last night and it was @ 1014, after another day at 20c there is still a massive krausen formed. This wyeast 1469 is said to be a high floculation yeast, shoul di start to see that drop out soon?


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/11/13)

From Grain to Glass in 9 days! That included a 3 day cold crash at 4c.

View attachment English Mild 1.docx


Went into the keg last night and is only moderately cabonated, will leave it till the weekend for another one. 

On first tasting as I havent had a english mild before, its a good beer. The malt is forward and the black patent at 1.5% hasnt imparted any notable flavour only colour. The hops help balance the malt but are not the show, I think I have brewed it to style. 

I mashed at 67c/45m, 72c/10m, 78c/15m and the final gravity of the beer was 1.010. I agree that mashing higher at 69/70 for 30 mins would allow for that malt to really push through as the flavour and thats what it needs. To really taste that mild malt mixed with the small portions of pale, dark crystal and the pale chocolate malt...... a re-make will be on the cards.

Now I can see why the higher mash temp would make the difference. :super:
Mild Ale profile with this at

Ca - 50
Mg - 4
N - 37 ( town water is 34 )
So4 - 40
Cl - 65
Bicarbonate - 45
Total Hardness - 139
Alkalinity - 37
R A - 0
pH - 5.6

Thanks for the input and help.


----------



## Dan Pratt (14/11/13)




----------



## Bizier (15/11/13)

I just wanted to throw in my 2c, even though you have brewed it and are enjoying it.

I love UK brown malt in my milds, it is toasty and just works in that zone really really well, esp with carbonates to smooth it out and avoid any overt acidity. I also really enjoy using caraaroma, and UK dark crystal and pale choc is a must for me.

I have a recipe on the DB which won me my first gold, and I have only entered a couple of comps since, but I keep using variations on it.

I know it can look like a kitchen sink type of brew, but I really think that extra layers of grain complexity in this kind of beverage goes fantastically, especially as it is the one beer I prefer with a single start addition of EKG to bitter.





And I mash high, so I obviously prefer an English Dark Barry.


----------



## Dan Pratt (15/11/13)

Bizier said:


> I have a recipe on the DB which won me my first gold, and I have only entered a couple of comps since, but I keep using variations on it.


Hi Bizier, up at 4am on AHB, good stuff....lol

I took a look through the DB and couldnt locate the recipe, can you attached the link?


----------



## chunckious (15/11/13)

Try this Pratty,

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/871-mild-times-39/


----------



## Bizier (15/11/13)

Haha, I have used a lot more ingredients since then. I would probably be more bold with the spec quantities as well.


----------



## Dan Pratt (15/11/13)

Bizier said:


> Haha, I have used a lot more ingredients since then. I would probably be more bold with the spec quantities as well.


oh do share? what is your latest DEM recipe?


----------



## Bizier (15/11/13)

This was my last, was a while ago (haven't been homebrewing much). I loved it. OK, I threw in late kettle tett.
Fermented that with Notto (for immediate drinking), 1187 & 469, latter two significantly better.

It does demonstrate that you can load it with whatever you want and have a tasty low alc beverage.
Sorry, no ferment data available other than memory of myself and others finding it tasty.
I remember it being on the 4% ABV line.

This is a historic example of a Barry, bang on centre of style.



My Riled Up Mild Rye
--------------------------
Boil Size: 72.6 l
Post Boil Volume: 70.7 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 66.0 l 
Estimated OG: 9.9 Plato
Estimated Color: 38.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 19.0 IBUs
Boil Time: 60 Minutes
Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
8.00 g Chalk (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
6.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
4.0 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 3 36.0 % 
3.0 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 4 27.0 % 
1.0 kg Brown Malt (Simpsons) (295.5 EBC) Grain 5 9.0 % 
1.0 kg Caramel Rye (Weyermann) (69.0 EBC) Grain 6 9.0 % 
1.0 kg Crystal, Dark (Simpsons) (157.6 EBC) Grain 7 9.0 % 
1.0 kg Oats, Golden Naked (Simpsons) (19.7 EBC) Grain 8 9.0 % 
0.1 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 9 0.9 % 
30.00 g Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 10 17.5 IBUs 
50.00 g Tettnang [3.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 11 1.5 IBUs 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 12 - 
Total Grain Weight: 11.1 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash Step Heat to 67.0 C over 0 min 67.0 C 10 min 
Mash Step Heat to 71.0 C over 5 min 71.0 C 30 min 
Mash Step Heat to 76.0 C over 5 min 76.0 C 10 min

ED: I do know I did not hit this temp, mashed in too thick and had to dilute with cool water, so more conversion than anticipated.


----------

